# Hello! New guy here...



## bigcatJC (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm an amateur composer and former musician who's writing for fun...Still learning the art & craft of composing and arranging. I guess I'm here to be part of an informed community & learn anything I can glean. Hopefully, I'll work up the nerve to share some of my stuff for criticism.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome! You’ll have a good time here!


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome, mate.

I'm new too, and I must say I like the vibe here.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 21, 2019)

bigcatJC said:


> Hopefully, I'll work up the nerve to share some of my stuff for criticism.



Just do it  

And welcome, from another VI-C newbie


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome bigcatJC! 

Im new too, and like Monkey Man said, the vibe seems pretty good so far :D


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 21, 2019)

Another bigcat!

Anyhow, welcome aboard. Do try the lenonade. It's pretty good.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi bigcat!
Welcome to the forum and feel free to share some of your knowledge and experiences!


----------



## bigcatJC (Oct 21, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hi bigcat!
> Welcome to the forum and feel free to share some of your knowledge and experiences!


Experiences I got...Knowledge?


----------

